# Pigeon With Bad Burns-i Need Your Expertise



## Margarret

HI ALL,

Just got a little pigeon yesterday who needs long term nursing care. My rehabber friend got it two weeks ago from Animal control. Someone had set it on fire. Nearly all it's feathers are burned off. It's feet and legs are the worst, swelling and eschar. It is going to need daily soaks and debriedment. It will probably loose most of it's toes as they are like the ends of burned matches.On the good side, it is alert, no apparent injury to it's respiratory system. It eats, drinks, and poops well, but we are far out of the woods here. It looks very young to me, maybe twelve weeks old, a little feral, so it is very scared of people.

Now for the nursing care. What I recall is the topical treatment of choice for burns is silver sulfadine. Do I need a prescription for it? Till now it has been treated with triple antibiotic. I have it in a cardboard box, well padded with a heating pad to keep the interior warm. It doesn't have enough feathers left to maintain body heat. One eyelid looks burned off, so am going use some ophthalmic antibiotic ointment for it. I'm planning daily soaks of the areas of feet and legs with a Betadine solution. Will use tepid water as I know warm water will make it feel like it is getting burned all over again. It has been eating wild bird seed(for the seed size) with a high protein additive. I'm thinking of adding safflower seeds for the fat and protein content.

I'll send a picture when I get this little one more settled. I have it's box next to Grunter and it responds when she coos. I don't want to handle it beyond what is necessary to do treatments and keep it ultra clean for now.

Any suggestions will be very appreciated. It is going to be a tough one.

Margaret


----------



## Pidgey

Silver Sulfadiazine, or "Silvadene". See if you can get it from a local vet.

Triple antibiotic isn't good for burns.

Pidgey


----------



## Margarret

Pidgey said:


> Silver Sulfadiazine, or "Silvadene". See if you can get it from a local vet.
> 
> Triple antibiotic isn't good for burns.
> 
> Pidgey


Pidgey,

Thanks. My thinking too. I'm going over to my vet in just a bit to see if I can get some.

M.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Margarret, I'm terribly sorry about this little one but happy it is in your care. I too would use Silver Sulfadene, particularly on the feet and legs. I'm thinking too that an oral antibiotic might be in order, maybe not Baytril but Bactrim, just to help keep infection down.

You may be interested in this link. I am a firm believer in aloe vera and maybe it could be put on some of the less burned areas to soothe. Just make sure it is the 100% aloe vera if you decide to use it.

http://www.landofvos.com/articles/wingtips/aloe.html


----------



## EgypSwiftLady

Lady Tarheel said:


> Margarret, I'm terribly sorry about this little one but happy it is in your care. I too would use Silver Sulfadene, particularly on the feet and legs. I'm thinking too that an oral antibiotic might be in order, maybe not Baytril but Bactrim, just to help keep infection down.
> 
> You may be interested in this link. I am a firm believer in aloe vera and maybe it could be put on some of the less burned areas to soothe. Just make sure it is the 100% aloe vera if you decide to use it.
> 
> http://www.landofvos.com/articles/wingtips/aloe.html



Could you use aloe right from the plant? I've used it before on my own burn's, then you wouldn't have to woory about any chemical additive's.
It's wonderful Margarret of you to care for this baby.
Was this done by people? I just don't understand how they could do this, if it was.


----------



## Pidgey

EgypSwiftLady said:


> Was this done by people? I just don't understand how they could do this, if it was.


I had to work real hard to keep my rage down and concentrate on the solution.

Pidgey


----------



## TAWhatley

Good luck with your new arrival, Margaret. I'm so glad you have this one and know you will do a wonderful job in nursing it!

Terry


----------



## Larry_Cologne

I've used aloe vera on myself on *second degree burn* with good results. 

Was re-lighting a large gas water heater for a neighbor (in 1980), gas/air mixture happened to be just right (4.5-14.5% gas by volume), there was a flash of fire blowing out of the water heater, and all the hair on my right wrist was burned off. Painful. Sliced a fat leaf off my aloe vera plant, pulped it a bit, put it on my wrist with the remains of the plant, and tied a plastic bag over my hand and wrist near the elbow, and left it on overnight. Had trouble picking my nose through a plastic bag with slimy goop in it (I'm left-handed, but some things on one side or other of the body require a specific hand). A bit itchy at times from sweating inside the plastic bag (summertime in Texas). I had expected redness for a day or so, as with a very bad sunburn, but the next morning could not see or feel any symptoms of a burn. It was as if nothing had ever happened. 

Bought some aloe vera gel at a department store. Took it to Germany with me. Put it on a small scrape on my elbow after falling off bike. The gel hurt like hell. Read label, listed alcohol as a preservative. Still have scar from a badly-healed minor skin "burn" which would have been better off left untreated.

Have brought some small aloe vera plants wrapped in plastic, to Germany, since then. Plant has outgrown several large pots since then, and several other people have "offspring" from our plant. Am not sure of the efficacy or potency of these plants grown with less than their normal share of sunlight, since I have not had any real "tests" made with them since then.

Larry


----------



## TheSnipes

I agree on the aloe vera, it is very soothing. I had a pidgie with burned feet who responded very well to treatments with aloe and a product called "Scar Zone Burn" http://www.amazon.com/Sudden-Change-Scar-Zone-Tubes/dp/B000NSRWZU applied topically and gently rubbed in, it really sped up the healing. it sounds to me like your little guy is far more severely burned than mine was tho. I also second the oral antibiotic suggestion.

As for the soaks, can you ask the vet and only do that if they tell you it's OK? I say this from experience with people burns, but I think it's safe to extrapolate...the doctor's advice was to keep it dry till it was healed. If you do end up soaking it I'd use cool water, as it will be painful for him even if warm. (That is assuming his pain receptors are not dead which can happen with severe burns.)

Last but not least I hope that the person responsible for this hideous act of cruetly is caught and dealt with harshly (well really I wish they could have similar treatment!) We all know where torture of innocent animals leads!!!!


----------



## Reti

I worked for a month in the burn unit last year. Patients with 50-60% second and third degrees burns. Let me tell you, it is extremely painful. We used silvadene in thick layers applied daily after washing gently the areas and then wrapped them. Wrapping is harder to do with pigeons but still try to keep the area moist. Healing occurs faster and with lesser scar tissue when the areas are moist. Thick layers of silvadene will keep the areas moist enough. Here they sell it also in the drug stores without a presciption.
I wouldn't use aloe yet, wait first for some healing to occur. Watch closely for infections and keep him very well hydrated. You can give him once a day electrolyte solution, a few cc's as they tend to loose sodium though the burned skin.
If he survived for two weeks already most like he will make it unless complications occur (electrolyte imbalances, infections etc.).

If a person did this I hope he burns in hell.


----------



## Charis

Pidgey said:


> I had to work real hard to keep my rage down and concentrate on the solution.
> 
> Pidgey


I agree with Pidgey. I am so furious right now I feel like my head could just completely blow off.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Robin, as far as I know you can use it from the plant itself. And yes, I agree with Reti about using only the Silver Sulfadene on the more severe areas. I think where the feathers were burned off, if there are no visible signs of burns on the skin then the aloe may be soothing.

And, I second the burning in hell.


----------



## maryjane

I'm so sorry for this poor pigeon. Aloe vera has always helped me with burns. Larry, thanks for the bit of a laugh about the nose picking, during this post which I know fills everyone with rage. There is a special place for people that torture animals, and it is very hot there. Very, very hot. And eternal. Very, very eternal.     This poor little guy will be in my thoughts and prayers and I wish you the absolute best of luck in caring for him, Margaret.


----------



## Margarret

Lady Tarheel said:


> Margarret, I'm terribly sorry about this little one but happy it is in your care. I too would use Silver Sulfadene, particularly on the feet and legs. I'm thinking too that an oral antibiotic might be in order, maybe not Baytril but Bactrim, just to help keep infection down.
> 
> You may be interested in this link. I am a firm believer in aloe vera and maybe it could be put on some of the less burned areas to soothe. Just make sure it is the 100% aloe vera if you decide to use it.
> 
> http://www.landofvos.com/articles/wingtips/aloe.html


Thanks for the link Maggie. I'm going to see if I can locate someone with some aloe plants. I've used it for 1'st and 2'nd degree burns in the past. My greatest concern using it is that I don't want to introduce any bacteria or use a product with any alcohol in it. I got some Silvadine 1% from the vet. I'll wash his legs/feet and apply the ointment.

Margaret


----------



## Margarret

EgypSwiftLady said:


> Was this done by people? I just don't understand how they could do this, if it was.


I was told it was deliberate. I don't know the details. The bird was picked up by someone who called animal control. They in turn to it to a rehabber who works with that city. 

Margaret


----------



## Margarret

Larry_Cologne said:


> I've used aloe vera on myself on *second degree burn* with good results.
> 
> Was re-lighting a large gas water heater ...snip but the next morning could not see or feel any symptoms of a burn. It was as if nothing had ever happened.
> Am not sure of the efficacy or potency of these plants grown with less than their normal share of sunlight, since I have not had any real "tests" made with them since then.
> 
> Larry


that stuff is quite remarkable in it's action Larry. I doubt plants grown indoor or in lesser light would be affected in their ability to heal. It is the chemicals in them that do the deed.

Margaret


----------



## Margarret

TheSnipes said:


> I agree on the aloe vera, it is very soothing. I had a pidgie with burned feet who responded very well to treatments with aloe and a product called "Scar Zone Burn" http://www.amazon.com/Sudden-Change-Scar-Zone-Tubes/dp/B000NSRWZU applied topically and gently rubbed in, it really sped up the healing. it sounds to me like your little guy is far more severely burned than mine was tho. I also second the oral antibiotic suggestion.


Snipes,

Thank you for the link to the Scar Zone Burn stuff. Yes, right now this little guy is really bad. But it is good to know about for down the road when he is a bit more healed up.

Margaret


----------



## EgypSwiftLady

Margarret,
I have a aloe plant that Icould cut off a few leaves and send you if you can't find one. Just let me know.
And please keep us updated on this poor sweet baby.


----------



## Margarret

Reti said:


> I worked for a month in the burn unit last year. Patients with 50-60% second and third degrees burns. Let me tell you, it is extremely painful. We used silvadene in thick layers applied daily after washing gently the areas and then wrapped them. Wrapping is harder to do with pigeons but still try to keep the area moist. Healing occurs faster and with lesser scar tissue when the areas are moist. Thick layers of silvadene will keep the areas moist enough. Here they sell it also in the drug stores without a presciption.
> I wouldn't use aloe yet, wait first for some healing to occur. Watch closely for infections and keep him very well hydrated. You can give him once a day electrolyte solution, a few cc's as they tend to loose sodium though the burned skin.
> If he survived for two weeks already most like he will make it unless complications occur (electrolyte imbalances, infections etc.).
> 
> If a person did this I hope he burns in hell.


Reti,

Thank you for the update on how you were treating burns in the unit. That is pretty much what I am doing. Am going to use plastic wrap to keep the stuff moist and in place. There is a lot of eschar that will have to be removed bit by bit. Lot's of swelling and cracking. I'm hoping I don't have to split it, but if I do, I will. (I'm talking about dead burned tissue here, not surgery on living tissue. If the swelling gets too bad, the old dead burned skin acts like a tourniquet and will shut off circulation. You make a little cut in the dead tissue to relieve the pressure and let healing take place underneath).

He is drinking very well, but I'll get some electolytes into him along with the water. I'm concerned the most about infection. Some further antibiotics might be a good idea. I have amoxicillin and Baytril.

Margaret


----------



## Margarret

Thank you everyone for your replies. We will just take it one day at a time. I'd like to ask as many of you that feel OK doing this to take a minute and just visualize his skin and tissues healing in a pink and healthy way under the burns as the old injured tissue falls away. See him in your minds eye getting stronger and more healed each day.

Margaret


----------



## Lovebirds

This is SO SO terrible. I just can't believe people can be so mean. .........Oh, wait a minute,  yes I can. I'm glad that someone was willing to help the little guy. We'll all watch for updates and hope for the best for this little one.


----------



## Birdmom4ever

I don't have anything useful to add, but it sure is a heartbreaking situation. I wish you the very best in treating him, Margaret. It's difficult to understand how anyone could be so cruel as to burn a living creature.


----------



## xxmoxiexx

You dont know the story huh? Or the person, their address maybe?  
Just makes me SICK! 
I just had one that was burned, not as badly as yours, here's a link, it is picture 4-11
http://public.fotki.com/xxscribblerxx/pigeons/

Sounds like yours is MUCH worse, at first with mine i thought his skin had been ripped off, but for various reasons we came to the conclusion it was a burn. He has a spot of baldness, and some spots grew feathers, i used neem oil and silvadene, i also refridgerated the silvadene so it was cooling to him when it went on, he liked that alot after i had to remove the dried pus/scab and debride the crud off.
Good luck, you dont have any pics for us of him? I'm curious what the burn looks like, i am so sorry for you and the poor guy, really, but bless you for being such a hero and helping him!


----------



## TAWhatley

I have an enormous aloe vera plant, Margaret. If you're going to be up this way, just let me know and I can give you plenty.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking

Margarret said:


> Thank you everyone for your replies. We will just take it one day at a time. ** I'd like to ask as many of you that feel OK doing this to take a minute and just visualize his skin and tissues healing in a pink and healthy way under the burns as the old injured tissue falls away. See him in your minds eye getting stronger and more healed each day.*
> Margaret


Hi Margaret,

* I'm visualizing at your request and also will send a special prayer up for this little sweetie.

I'm so sorry to hear about this little guy, but glad you have him in your capable hands.

Woe, to those who abuse animals/birds, justice to them will be served in God's time.


----------



## Margarret

Robin and Terry,

Thank you for your offers of aloe vera. I know several people here I can get it from. I usually have it somewhere in the yard, but haven't gotten around to planting it yet. 

I did get the silvadene. Tried wrapping it but he fought it so badly that I gave up fearing he would injure himself futher. So now am just slathering it on his legs(which are the worst) a couple of times a day. Makes me want to cry every time I look at him, but then remind myself that each minute that goes by he is healing. He loves to hear the other birds and I have him right next to Grunter so he can hear her coo. It seems to relax him. He is still in a box as he needs the warmth. Also got pediolyte which he gets once a day. Thank heaven he is a good drinker. His eye is clearing up quite well with treatment. I can't wash him as it would put him into shock, so he is sooty all over with char. We are taking it a day at a time.

Know that I thank everyone who is sending good thoughts and prayers for him.

Margaret


----------



## amoonswirl

Hi Margaret,
I am visualizing pink healthy skin and fresh new feathers for this little one.
Bless you for taking him under your care.


----------



## Pidgey

Whenever you get the chance, please post a picture or send it to one of us, if possible.

Pidgey


----------



## EgypSwiftLady

Margarret said:


> Robin and Terry,
> 
> Thank you for your offers of aloe vera. I know several people here I can get it from. I usually have it somewhere in the yard, but haven't gotten around to planting it yet.


 Margarret,
You are more than welcome. I should be thanking you for giving this sweet pij a second chance at life, it take's special people to care for an animal in such bad space.
I've been thinking about this little guy ever since you first posted, know that both of you are in my prayer's.


----------



## Margarret

Pidgey said:


> Whenever you get the chance, please post a picture or send it to one of us, if possible.
> 
> I'm: [email protected]
> 
> Pidgey


We got some pictures today before we applied more Silvadene.The white stuff is what is left from the previous application. His right leg and foot is the worst, as is his wing on that side. I think he will eventually loose his toes on that side. There is good circulation under that burned crust on the top. It has cracked in places and oozes blood. There is still a great deal of swelling. Hopefully the silvadene helps sooth and soften. I've tried making a towel ring so he can have some time off his feet, but he doesn't like it and tries to climb out. So the best I can do is keep the box he is in really padded. I used quilt batting, then a soft old cut up tee shirt and then another layer of soft cloth which I change twice a day as well as remove any poops in between a couple of times. Any suggestions as to how to make him more comfortable?

Margaret


----------



## TAWhatley

Ohhhhh, Margaret! What horrible burns! My heart goes out to that very tough pigeon and to you, the caretaker.

Bubble wrap! Bubble wrap used for packing works great to provide a soft "mattress" for such cases. Obviously, it needs to be covered with something non-slip for traction, but it works well.

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks

Margaret...you and the little one are in my thoughts. I wish you both all the very best and will concentrate on healing "pink" thoughts.

I know he/she is in good hands...I, too, believe in the healing power of Aloe. I have plants on my balcony that have come in handy for various mishaps in the past! One can also buy Aloe Vera as a health supplement drink.

SENDING LOVE, HEALING THOUGHTS and GENTLE HUGS

Shi


----------



## maryjane

That poor little thing. I am also visualizing his healthy skin and feathers growing in, and praying and thinking of him during the day too. Such a will to live. 

We had a mama cat in our town that was caught by two young girls, put in a cage, doused in kerosene and burned over a year ago. They caught the girls after a friend turned them in. The vet we go to has the whole story up on the wall, as they did the majority of her treatment. She was badly burned and has now almost fully recovered. She is a sweet and trusting kitty still. People rallied for her to be put to sleep and put out of her misery. But the people working with her said she had such a will to live. And live she did, and has a wonderful home now and doesn't seem to be traumatized by the torture. I wish the same for your little pijie, that he will recover and not be psychologically harmed by this. I know being in your caring hands will make all the difference. 

I can't think of any other way you could make him more comfortable; he sounds very padded. Have you considered using the topical "goop" that can be put on sunburns? I know it has aloe vera, and also numbing agents (lidocaine possibly?) in it and sooths burns. I don't know if that's something that would be usable but I just thought of it and am throwing it out there.


----------



## Pidgey

Now, that's a case where I'd seriously consider Metacam.

Pidgey


----------



## Reti

Pidgey said:


> Now, that's a case where I'd seriously consider Metacam.
> 
> Pidgey


I would recommend that too. 

Reti


----------



## Margarret

Pidgey said:


> Now, that's a case where I'd seriously consider Metacam.
> 
> Pidgey


Has it been used in birds? My concern with even trying it is the side effects on kidney, liver and GI system. My only way of delivering fluids, electrolytes and nutrition to him is orally. If his liver or kidneys are impacted, even a little, it would really compromise him, perhaps fatally. If I knew of a safe pain med I would certainly use it.

Margaret


----------



## Charis

Margaret, Metcam is used for birds all the time.


----------



## Margarret

Charis said:


> Margaret, Metcam is used for birds all the time.


OK, I'll see if I can get some. What is the dosage?

Margaret


----------



## Pidgey

And that IS where it gets tricky. Your vet might have a formulary for that but definitely pass it through here first. I don't keep the stuff myself but Reti and a few others do and have dealt with it, so let them help you that way. Personally, I'd go lower dose at first to make sure that he's handling it okay.

Pidgey


----------



## Lovebirds

OH, that poor bird. I surely hope he makes a full recovery, but it's going to take a long time. There's a place called HELL for the person who did this. May they go there soon............


----------



## Margarret

Pidgey, Reti, and Charis,

I'm not being resistant here. I'm probably over thinking everything. I read about Metcam and saw all the SE's and red lights started flashing. Like I say, I'm probably greatly over thinking. I hate even moving this little guy for treatment as I know every movement hurts him. I have racked my brain for ways to make him more comfortable. The rehabber was cleaning him with betadine and gooping him up with triple A. I now have plenty of Silvadene to replace Triple A. Have been washing him with Betasept before applying the Silvadene as I have it on hand. When I run out will return to Betadine.

Would you recommend further oral antibiotics now? He seems to be doing OK, was on one for two weeks and the rehabber felt this was enough. 

I really appreciate your input.

Margaret


----------



## Margarret

Pidgey said:


> And that IS where it gets tricky. Your vet might have a formulary for that but definitely pass it through here first. I don't keep the stuff myself but Reti and a few others do and have dealt with it, so let them help you that way. Personally, I'd go lower dose at first to make sure that he's handling it okay.
> 
> Pidgey


My vet doesn't treat birds, he is a dog and cat man, so I 'm not officially a patient. He is helping me out of kindness and gave me the jar of Silvadene and will call in a prescription for more when I need it. I'm pretty sure I can get the Metacam the same way but would like to know the dosage when I talk to him cause I know he is going to ask me. I agree that starting with a lower dose makes sense.

Margaret


----------



## Charis

I don't have the link and I need to leave soon for a seminar but perhaps you could Google Dr. Spears In Oakley and then email his clinic to ask the question of him or his associate. Just a thought.


----------



## TheSnipes

Oh, I just saw those pictures...how horrible. Bless his poor little soul  

It sounds to me like you've made him a very soft bed which is probably the most you can do for his comfort. This little pidge is definately in my thoughts every day.


----------



## Charis

http://www.medicalcenterforbirds.com/site/view/96637_Doctors.pml

Found it.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Margaret, we've used Metacam a few times but mainly with pigeons that had severe breaks or really bad wounds. I'm not that sure, and I doubt anyone really knows, whether it does any good for pain but I know we have never had a problem after giving it. 

I'll go back through some of my notes about the dosages we used but most of the time, with Metacam, the vets draw up only 7 syringes for us to use. It is one of the few meds that they draw up for us.


----------



## Pidgey

I can imagine why. Here's a Tufts page and you have to scroll down quite a ways to find the pain part:

http://ocw.tufts.edu/Content/5/CourseHome/215771

It shows 0.1 to 0.2 mg/kg, PO, SID (that's actually only Once Daily) for Metacam.

Pidgey


----------



## Birdmom4ever

That poor little bird! Margaret, my avian vet gave us Torbegesic suspension 2.5% for Simon's ruptured eye. I don't know much about it, but perhaps you could ask your vet.


----------



## Reti

I have used Metacam on many birds not only as a pain killer but also as an antiinflammatory. My vet told me that even the antiinflammatory effects are less than with Motrin the kidney side effects are less with Metacam, so it is prefered in birds. Motrin is used only for a few days, Metacam can be used longer. I never had a problem with it. On Giacomo I used it for three weeks, on another birds for five, other birds had it for shorter periods, they are all fine, no kidney problems.
You can give 0.03 cc's for a 300gr bird (depending on the concentration I guess).

I forget if I mentioned about Betadine, even diluted it inhibits cell proliferation and that is something your pij needs right now. By applying it to the burns the healthy cells are killed and the healing process will take longer. 

Reti


----------



## Maggie-NC

Pidgey, that is a nice site. I don't think I have seen that one before.

I was able to find one so far (will have to check back on others) and this pigeon weighed 271 grams and was given 0.05 Meloxicam, 1 x day for 7 days. 

Reti, I never knew that about Betadine. Good info to know. Thank you.


----------



## zimmzimm3

I am just reading this thread and this is such an awful thing to do. It makes you think if someone can do this to such an innocent animal what will they do to other people??


----------



## Pidgey

Lady Tarheel said:


> I was able to find one so far (will have to check back on others) and this pigeon weighed 271 grams and was given 0.05 Meloxicam, 1 x day for 7 days.


That's almost exactly the 0.2 mg/kg, PO, SID dosage. I'd probably give this guy the 0.1. Margarret, you'd be giving it to him more for the anti-inflammatory action on the leg so that it heals better and quicker than for actual pain relief.

Pidgey


----------



## Margarret

Pidgey said:


> That's almost exactly the 0.2 mg/kg, PO, SID dosage. I'd probably give this guy the 0.1. Margarret, you'd be giving it to him more for the anti-inflammatory action on the leg so that it heals better and quicker than for actual pain relief.
> 
> Pidgey


Maggie and Pidgey, thank you so much. I'm going to try and get the meds in the a.m. What is SID? I think you said it is once a day? It isn't an abbreviation I'm familiar with. Once a day for me is qd. I'm sort of out of touch being retired for several years now so wouldn't be surprised to see it replaced with something else.

I did write to Dr. Speers. No answer as of yet, but I just sent the e about noon.

Margaret


----------



## tms1950

*Metacam dosage*

Hi everyone- I`m a federally licensed wild bird rehabber that was sent to this post to try to help with the Metacam formulary.This dosage is per my avian vet: Metacam is diluted 1 part to 2 parts water(1.5 mg/ml) and given BID(2x day) for 7-10 days. Dosage for a 200 gm bird is .2 ml/kg, 300 gm .4 ml/kg, 400gm .6 ml/kg. It works very well in controlling pain & inflammation. Since the bird has already had a round of antibiotics,but is still raw-skinned with debriding,I would put it on a milder antibiotic such amoxicillin for 5-7days instead of Baytril( then give him a few days off & start again) or even just use Tylan water(mix 1/4 tsp. to 8 oz. water) for the duration of treatment.
Teresa 
For The Birds Wildlife Rehab


----------



## Pidgey

Margarret said:


> What is SID? I think you said it is once a day? It isn't an abbreviation I'm familiar with. Once a day for me is qd.


SID is actually the old way to say "Once Daily". It has sorta' fallen out of favor with a lot of doctors and vets and so you just keep the memory of it for when you do see it.

Pidgey


----------



## ernie

I just saw this thread.
I've been picturing pain relief and healing for this pijjie between reading posts.

I have proof (in the form of Boomie) sitting next to me, that these tough little birds can survive bad burns like that. Boomie was found in Manhattan the day after 911 burned over 50% of her body. I'm trying to reach the lady that found and treated her, to see if I can find out her treatment plan. So far all I'm getting is her voicmail. It looks as if you have been getting great advice already. 

I do remember her telling me that she used Aloe Vera and pure witch hazel on the not so badly burned spots and on the rest as the healing progressed. Witch hazel has antiseptic properties and relieves swelling and feels cooling and soothing. Maybe you could use a soft cloth/cotton pad soaked in witch hazel to gently wipe some of the soot off the not so burned areas.

Boomie re-grew feathers over most of her body. There are a few spots where the down feathers won't sprout (hence her privelige of residing in the house in the cold months) but you couldn't tell from just looking at her.

I'll continue with the healing thoughts.


----------



## Margarret

tms1950 said:


> Hi everyone- I`m a federally licensed wild bird rehabber that was sent to this post to try to help with the Metacam formulary.This dosage is per my avian vet: Metacam is diluted 1 part to 2 parts water(1.5 mg/ml) and given BID(2x day) for 7-10 days. Dosage for a 200 gm bird is .2 ml/kg, 300 gm .4 ml/kg, 400gm .6 ml/kg. It works very well in controlling pain & inflammation. Since the bird has already had a round of antibiotics,but is still raw-skinned with debriding,I would put it on a milder antibiotic such amoxicillin for 5-7days instead of Baytril( then give him a few days off & start again) or even just use Tylan water(mix 1/4 tsp. to 8 oz. water) for the duration of treatment.
> Teresa
> For The Birds Wildlife Rehab


Teresa,

Thank you so much for this information. I have amoxicillin on hand, so will find out the dose and start it. Hopefully, with your information I can get Metacam tomorrow.

Margaret


----------



## Margarret

Pidgey said:


> SID is actually the old way to say "Once Daily". It has sorta' fallen out of favor with a lot of doctors and vets and so you just keep the memory of it for when you do see it.
> 
> Pidgey


Jeeze Louise, It must be way old. I'm no spring chicken  

Margaret


----------



## Margarret

ernie said:


> I just saw this thread.
> I've been picturing pain relief and healing for this pijjie between reading posts.
> 
> I have proof (in the form of Boomie) sitting next to me, that these tough little birds can survive bad burns like that. Boomie was found in Manhattan the day after 911 burned over 50% of her body. I'm trying to reach the lady that found and treated her, to see if I can find out her treatment plan. So far all I'm getting is her voicmail. It looks as if you have been getting great advice already.
> 
> I do remember her telling me that she used Aloe Vera and pure witch hazel on the not so badly burned spots and on the rest as the healing progressed. Witch hazel has antiseptic properties and relieves swelling and feels cooling and soothing. Maybe you could use a soft cloth/cotton pad soaked in witch hazel to gently wipe some of the soot off the not so burned areas.
> 
> Boomie re-grew feathers over most of her body. There are a few spots where the down feathers won't sprout (hence her privelige of residing in the house in the cold months) but you couldn't tell from just looking at her.
> 
> I'll continue with the healing thoughts.


Ernie,
Thank you for the healing thoughts and for telling me about Boomie. That gives me great hope that this little guy can pull through. I had not considered witch hazel at all as I equate it in my mind with alcohol for some strange reason, even though I know it is not. And thank you for trying to reach the woman who cared for Boomie. Yes, I am getting great advice, but every little bit helps. I will add witch hazel to my list for tomorrow and try it as a cleansing agent where the skin is not raw.

Margaret


----------



## Dezirrae

I know I'm getting to this thread late Margaret but wanted you to know you and this little one have my positive visualization and heartfelt prayers. I've shed more than a few tears reading the posts and seeing the pictures. Please, please let me know if there's anything I can do besides the prayers. If you need anything to help this little one and I can get it to you - I will. Just put out the list! May God bless you and your patient.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Margaret, like Dez, if there is anything I can send you please let me know.


----------



## xxmoxiexx

Wow, that is incredible, that burn, that poor poor baby, and you say he still runs around? It's incredible sometimes to see these birds who you think must be in such horrible pain, and they still fight and run around, it still baffles me. I mean, he must be slowed down somewhat, right? Wow, there is no way to find out the story of this bird? Call animal control? He came from animal control, right? I would be very interested, althoug i guess it doesnt matter, what matters is what happens here on out...


----------



## Margarret

xxmoxiexx said:


> Wow, that is incredible, that burn, that poor poor baby, and you say he still runs around? It's incredible sometimes to see these birds who you think must be in such horrible pain, and they still fight and run around, it still baffles me. I mean, he must be slowed down somewhat, right? Wow, there is no way to find out the story of this bird? Call animal control? He came from animal control, right? I would be very interested, althoug i guess it doesnt matter, what matters is what happens here on out...


He doesn't run around. He is on his feet and can walk, very slowly in sort of a hop step. He spends most of his time standing on his least burned foot and now and then sitting. I think sitting is quite painful as his knee area is one of the worst burned on his right leg and has cracks down to the flesh in the char. His right foot is totally charred. He will probably loose most of his toes on that foot. But at the moment he can bear enough weight on it to stand. All the toes are out straight on that foot, they don't move. He is in a very small box so that he won't try to move much, only one or two steps to get to food and water. There is no way to find out much more about how this came to be. He was found about seventy miles from me.

Margaret


----------



## Margarret

*Update on injured Pidge*

Hi All,
Little Loverly is doing fairly well given his injuries. I have the Metacam on the way, should get it Tues. He is eating well, but seems to be getting thinner. I think it is because his body is using up extra calories healing. Aside from tubing him, I wish I could figure out how to add extra calories to his feed. How about oil added to the seed? What kind would give extra calories and be good for him as well? Any other ideas? The rehabber had made up a diet of wild bird seed and game bird mash for higher protein and small seeds. I added safflower seeds. Am going to add some vitamins to his water along with the electrolytes once a day.

Margaret


----------



## Charis

Margaret...what about Neutracal. It can be purchased at most vet clinics. Maggie could best advise you on how much.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Margaret, Nutrical is truly a blessing for adding calories. You can usually find it in the dog sections of most pet stores. It comes in a tube like toothpaste and you can add about 1/2" to his formula when you tube feed. We have used it a long time particularly with very sick, emaciated birds. I would add it at least once a day and possibly 2xday, morning and night feedings.

You tell Loverly that she has a lot of people pulling for her and all I can see is a healthy, beautiful pigeon in a few short months.


----------



## TAWhatley

I agree that the Nutrical would be very beneficial. You might also want to try soaking a high quality dry puppy chow in water and feeding the softened pieces of that.

Terry


----------



## maryjane

I'm glad that Loverly, which is the perfect name, is doing a bit better each day. I wish we could make time speed up so it was a few months down the road for this little guy and the worst would be behind him.  I hope he gets some weight on and continues to recover each day.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Margaret, I thought I had a tube of Nutrical on hand to give you info from the label but can't find it anywhere.  The rehabber who trained us told us about it many years ago.

Anyways, this is a link to a supplier that gives more info on Nutrical.

http://www.bullwrinkle.com/ShoppingPages/nutrical_nutri-cal.htm


----------



## LondonPigeon

the poor baby 

why would anybody want to hurt them!   I hope that person(s) will pay

I hope the pigeon will hopefully recover from the burns


----------



## Margarret

Lady Tarheel said:


> Margaret, I thought I had a tube of Nutrical on hand to give you info from the label but can't find it anywhere.  The rehabber who trained us told us about it many years ago.
> 
> Anyways, this is a link to a supplier that gives more info on Nutrical.
> 
> http://www.bullwrinkle.com/ShoppingPages/nutrical_nutri-cal.htm


Thanks Maggie. I am familiar with Nutrical. The thing is I am not tube feeding. He eats well on his own. I don't want to force anything on him and because handling him is painful for him, I don't want him to associate eating with pain. Am going to try some hard boiled egg yolk added to his food and see if it is something he likes.If he will eat it, it might furnish more protein. He is quite burned around his beak. Every part on this little guy is fragile. 

Margaret


----------



## BirdDust

In severe burns the body goes into overload trying to heal the affected areas as fast as possible. When this happens the bird's system is so out of wack, you have to compensate for those loses to keep the bird from going into shock. Dehydration, body temperature control, nutrition, electrolyte imbalance, infection, pain,kidney shutdown and pneumonia or asperation pneumonia. Maybe a water like Pedialyte (unflavored) might work. A curved-tip syringe is great for forcing fluids when birds refuse to eat or drink. Watch consistancy and amount of droppings. I cannot believe someone did this to this bird. Terrible.


----------



## Margarret

BirdDust said:


> In severe burns the body goes into overload trying to heal the affected areas as fast as possible. When this happens the bird's system is so out of wack, you have to compensate for those loses to keep the bird from going into shock. Dehydration, body temperature control, nutrition, electrolyte imbalance, infection, pain,kidney shutdown and pneumonia or asperation pneumonia. Maybe a water like Pedialyte (unflavored) might work. A curved-tip syringe is great for forcing fluids when birds refuse to eat or drink. Watch consistancy and amount of droppings. I cannot believe someone did this to this bird. Terrible.


Birddust, 

Sounds like you have treated burns before. Welcome to PT and a great thank you for your suggestions. He is eating and drinking pretty well. I am using pedialyte once a day. So far his droppings have been really good. I have temp under control. He is loosing weight despite eating well, is very thin and I don't want to force food if I can get it into him any other way.

Margaret


----------



## Margarret

Hi Everyone,

I haven't been on line much as I'm up to my armpits in caring for this birdie and other activities of living. I really appreciate the offers of help and suggestions and just the support of knowing you are all pulling for this little guy. I only have about one anxiety episode a day now where I wonder if I have overlooked something. In all my years of caring for humans, I can't ever recall getting anxious about it, but when a bird is ill, well, it is just another level and I feel like I have two left thumbs. You who have been doing this for ages, you don't know how much respect I have for you.

Love to you all,

Margaret


----------



## Pidgey

If you can keep him especially warm without causing him drying problems of the inflamed areas, it would help with his energy balance. That is, if he's not losing as much heat because he's in a moist, incubator-like environment, he won't need to expend as many calories to stay warm. As such, you might help slow the weight loss. I usually put them under a heat lamp in such cases but that'd probably be the wrong thing to do here. Steam heat would be a little better as it would be more moist.

Pidgey


----------



## pigeonpoo

Just flying kites here....would crushed, red skin, human grade peanuts help this little fella to put weight on? They are full of fat and protein so might be some use?


----------



## Birdmom4ever

I was thinking extra safflower seed, which is high in fat and most pigeons love it.


----------



## Lovebirds

pigeonpoo said:


> Just flying kites here....would crushed, red skin, human grade peanuts help this little fella to put weight on? They are full of fat and protein so might be some use?


Yes they would. peanuts are VERY fattening. Just make sure they are raw, not roasted and no salt of course. IF he likes them, he'll LOVE them........


----------



## nikku-chan

My cat loves metacam.
She licks it up like honey.

I hope the poor little thing gets better soon.
I too am praying, even though i'm not religious in the slightest. heh.
I figured it can't hurt.


----------



## SueC

Sending healing vibes to Loverly. Get well soon, little one.

Will more lentils & pine nuts help in the weight maintenance/gain?


----------



## Margarret

I'm giving safflower seed which he likes. I'll see if I can find raw peanuts. The cornbread crumbles with nutrical were a bust. He wouldn't touch it. Am going to look at some options today to get nutrical into him.

Margaret


----------



## Pidgey

Can you give an idea of how much we weighs and how much weight loss you're seeing over how many days?

Pidgey


----------



## BirdDust

All the food and fluids taken in are probably going into healing the wounds. Even though he is eating pretty normal, it cannot be enough to sustain the "whole" bird properly while he going through this critical healing process. Probably everything he is eating is going toward healing the wounds leaving the rest of the bird depleted. Sometimes the only other way the body knows how to compensate the nutritional loss is to take it from its fat reserves. It may be why he's thinner. Not unusual. Like others have suggested I would give him some extra calories. It may be what he needs right now as his body is trying to adjust and compensate. Your doing a great job. Give him time and watch for changes.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady

Hello Margarret & Little Loverly,
Just sending healing thoughts and prayers to both of you. 

And hoping that today is better than yesterday.


----------



## Margarret

*Update on burn baby*



Pidgey said:


> Can you give an idea of how much we weighs and how much weight loss you're seeing over how many days?
> 
> Pidgey


Sorry to take so long answering this. He weighed 277 a week ago. I obtained the metacam on Monday and he is tolerating it well. It seems to help him feel better. I have tried egg yolk, nutrical and cornbread which he refuses. Have also given him gogi berries chopped, raw sunflower seeds and safflower seed which he eats. All high in fat and protein along with his seed mix. This morning he weighs 288, but must subtract about 2 gms of that for the bandage with Silvadene on his leg. 

His left leg/ foot looks good. I think he will keep all his toes there. It is almost completely debrieded. The right foot is still heavily covered with char but yesterday I got a fair amount off his upper leg and will get more today as it is loosening. I'll take a picture today when we do his treatment. I'm still giving him some Baytril once a day, low dose as I don't want to compromise his kidneys. I plan to switch to Amoxicillin soon when more of the eschar is off and the chance of infection is lower. He is bright and alert. All in all, he is doing well. He is sill covered with soot and charred feather, but a bath is too risky right now. Poor little guy feels like a porcupine when you pick him up.

Margaret


----------



## Pidgey

Well, that sounds like a good report, then. The badly burned leg may heal a little quicker due to the Metacam if it can keep the inflammation down.

Pidgey


----------



## Birdmom4ever

Thank you for the detailed update, Margaret. It does sound encouraging.


----------



## mr squeaks

Sounding good, Margaret!! Many thanks for the update...

However, knowing Loverly isn't out of the woods completely, Squeaks and I are continuing to send our BEST HEALING THOUGHTS with _gentle_ Hugs (Scritches saved for later when he's not a "porcupine!")

With Love and Hugs to you too...

_Shi & Squeaks_


----------



## Maggie-NC

Margaret, thank you SO MUCH for such a positive report. I know he is not out of the woods yet but is getting there. Go Loverly!


----------



## TheSnipes

Poor, brave little Loverly. 

Can you tube feed him? you can mix the nutrical with some kaytee and get it into him that way. I don't know if tube feeding would be too painful and difficult for little him right now.


----------



## TAWhatley

Thanks for the update, Margaret. I'll look forward to seeing the new photos. This is sounding encouraging! 

Terry


----------



## Margarret

TheSnipes said:


> Poor, brave little Loverly.
> 
> Can you tube feed him? you can mix the nutrical with some kaytee and get it into him that way. I don't know if tube feeding would be too painful and difficult for little him right now.


Snipes,

I probably could, but his beak was quite burned and holding and handling him in general is painful for him. He has a number of 2nd degreed burns all over his body which are healing in pretty well now, but still tender. Those are the painful ones. The 3rd degree that look so horrible are less painful as the nerve endings were burned away. I'm not very good at tube feeding, lousy actually. He now seems to enjoy his sunflower seeds and other mix so as long as he is holding his weight and eating on his own I'll leave well enough alone. I haven't gotten peanuts yet. That is next on my agenda. Just too busy to get downtown the last couple of days.

Margaret

Margaret


----------



## Ronni

Margaret, I've been lurking and following this thread, and struggling with the same sick rage that I know others are feeling over this horror. It really does my heart good to read your updates, and to know that this poor little bird is in such skilled and loving hands. I have nothing to offer except lots of healing thoughts and prayers, and heartfelt thanks for helping little Loverly.

HUGS
Ronni


----------



## Ronni

I just had a thought.....I wonder if Loverly would peck at some crumbled birdie bread? If so, you could add a quantity of Nutri-cal to the recipe.


----------



## TAWhatley

Ronni said:


> I just had a thought.....I wonder if Loverly would peck at some crumbled birdie bread? If so, you could add a quantity of Nutri-cal to the recipe.


Thanks, Ronni! I think this is a very good idea! Do you have a recipe that your birds particularly like?
I know you don't have pigeons, but we need a starting point. I think I posted a recipe and a picture
of the result of some birdie bread I made a few months ago.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley

Margarret said:


> I'm not very good at tube feeding, lousy actually.
> 
> Margaret


We gotta get you some Luer Lock syringes and a crop needle .. for a case like Loverly, I think a crop needle would work well. It's slender, easy to get in, and would be lots easier, less painful/stressful for delivering needed nutrition and meds .. JMO ..

Terry


----------



## maryjane

I'm very glad to hear he's doing better bit by bit. What a miracle baby. You're doing an awesome job Margaret.


----------



## Ronni

I'd be happy to, Terry. I just emailed it to someone last night, so I'll just copy and paste it here.



> RAVEN’S BIRDIE BREAD
> 
> Dry Ingredients:
> 1 cup whole wheat flour
> 2 cups yellow corn meal (fine or coarse ground)
> 3 TBSP baking powder
> 2 cups oatmeal
> 2 - 3 TBSP wheat germ
> ½ - 1 cup of chopped nuts and/or chopped dried fruit
> 
> Wet Ingredients:
> 3 eggs (puree in blender, shells and all) *
> ¾ cup peanut butter
> 1 ½ cups mashed sweet potato
> ½ cup mashed banana (or mango or papaya or kiwi)
> ½ cup applesauce
> 1 ½ - 2 cups shredded or chopped veggies (usually carrots & broccoli)
> 
> Mix dry ingredients and wet ingredients separately, then combine them in a large bowl. Warning – it’s hard to mix.
> 
> Spread batter in a lightly-greased 9” x 13” pan, and bake 30 min at 400 deg. Check center with a toothpick to make sure it’s done. Cool and cut into squares, wrap and freeze. This makes a large batch, but it keeps well in the freezer.
> 
> * leave shells out if the starlings will be eating it too.


All kinds of variations and substitutions can be made with this recipe. Usually I don't have applesauce, so I just add a whole apple, chopped into bite-sized pieces. You can use baby cereal, or bran, or other grain instead of the oatmeal. I would think you could add a good few inches of Nutri-Cal into the wet ingredients.

This recipe makes a huge amount as it bakes up about 2 inches high, but it keeps really well in the fridge, and in the freezer of course.


----------



## Margarret

Ronni,

Thank you for the recipe. It looks like humans might like it too 
I will try it. Need to get some of the ingredients.

Margaret


----------



## Margarret

TAWhatley said:


> We gotta get you some Luer Lock syringes and a crop needle .. for a case like Loverly, I think a crop needle would work well. It's slender, easy to get in, and would be lots easier, less painful/stressful for delivering needed nutrition and meds .. JMO ..
> 
> Terry


Terry,

You are right, I need to learn to use that. 

M.


----------



## TheSnipes

Margarret said:


> He now seems to enjoy his sunflower seeds and other mix so as long as he is holding his weight and eating on his own I'll leave well enough alone. I haven't gotten peanuts yet. That is next on my agenda. Just too busy to get downtown the last couple of days.
> Margaret


 Let that little baby have whatever he wants


----------



## Margarret

*ANOTHER UPDATE ON THE BURNED BABY-caution can be difficult to look at for some*

Thought I'd just let you all know that Loverly(also known as Baby) is doing very well. Some of his tail feathers are growing back. And new skin has formed under the scabs of the badly burned areas. It may look terrible in the photo, but believe me it is wonderful. One leg is fully functional now and the really bad leg is almost 3/4 covered with new, but very thin skin. It will take about six months for the heavier scarred skin to develop. In the meanwhile I will have to keep it wrapped with silvadene and am thinking of adding a light pressure bandage to help give support as he is starting to put more weight on the leg. I think he will keep all but one toe, and a couple of toenails. The one wing tip is still solid black charcoal despite my soaking it repeatedly. I might have to take him for a vet consult for that if a few more soaking sessions doesn't loosen anything. It could be that he will have to have the tip of his wing amputated. He shows no signs of infection and has become quite spunky. He is eating well, has become addicted to shelled sunflower seeds, but as Snipes told me, "let that baby eat any thing he wants" so I do. He is still in his cardboard heat box, but has a screened window in the front so he can feel near Ms. Grunter whom he can almost reach out and touch. She coos at him which he enjoys. Snowflake puts in his two cents worth and it is quite a songfest. Speaking of Ms. Grunter, she has put on quite a bit of weight and is learning to propel herself quite well around the cage despite the paralyzed leg. She falls over from time to time, but picks herself up and keeps going. Makes me humble when I think of the stuff I grouse about.

OK, here are the pictures: the healing leg and new tail feathers!


----------



## Margarret

I swear I don't know what I'm doing wrong. Try again.
Margaret


----------



## Margarret

OK, struck out both times. I'll have to wait till Jon can diagnose what I'm doing wrong here.

M.


----------



## Ronni

Margaret, that's FABULOUS news that new skin is forming, and even feathers??!!!!!  ...and you think most of his toes may be ok? It's just amazing how resilient these critters are.


> Makes me humble when I think of the stuff I grouse about


I know just what you mean, I frequently feel the same.  

Looking forward to seeing the new pics.


----------



## Pidgey

Well, this is certainly great news after a relatively crappy day!

Pidgey


----------



## maryjane

I am so glad to hear he's doing better! It's just amazing how they heal. I think of him all the time and he always gets a special prayer and healing thoughts. You're doing such a great job, Margaret!


----------



## TAWhatley

Wow! This is a wonderful update, Margaret. Even if the pics are not the most pleasant, I will be thrilled to see them and the progress that has been made.

Terry


----------



## Birdmom4ever

What a wonderful update, Margaret. It's very encouraging to hear he's doing so well.


----------



## Skyeking

I'm glad to hear Loverly is making such wonderful improvements, that is indeed encouraging. I'm keeping this baby in my thoughts and prayers.

Thank you for sharing Margaret, and thank you for your devoted and exceptional care of him/her.


----------



## Margarret

*Trying to work out posting pictures.*

This is a test again to see if the photos will post. If they do, the first one is of his leg. The light colored skin is all new. The second is tail feathers growing in.
If this doesn't work, I'll send the photos to you Terry and have you try. 

Margaret


----------



## Maggie-NC

Oh Margaret, those pictures sure put a lump in my throat but it is so encouraging to see the pretty pink skin and those new feathers! What a remarkable job you have done with this little one. I can't wait to see what he really looks like when he is all well.


----------



## Reti

You have done an amazing job with this sweet bird. From the pics he looks he is on his way to recovery. This poor baby has been through so much.

Reti


----------



## amoonswirl

Margaret - you're doing such a great job with this little one. The healing is just wonderful to see. Thank you for sharing the updates with us.


----------



## Dezirrae

You ARE a miracle worker Margaret! Such amazing recovery in such a short amount of time - I am certain it's due to your tenderness and attention


----------



## SueC

Wow! This is what TLC can do! It's absolutely amazing! You have done a wonderful job, Margaret. 

I'll continue sending healing vibes to the little one.


----------



## Charis

Dezirrae said:


> You ARE a miracle worker Margaret! Such amazing recovery in such a short amount of time - I am certain it's due to your tenderness and attention


I totally agree.


----------



## mr squeaks

Hi Margaret!

I, too, agree that you have done a remarkable job getting Loverly well on the road to recovery!!  

I join my fellow members in waiting to see what Loverly will look like all healed!

Still sending HEALING THOUGHTS, LOVE, and gentle HUGS...

_Shi & Squeaks_


----------



## Margarret

Thank you everyone for your thoughts and prayers and just plain encouragement. I think, for me, the thing that I'm most tickled about is that this little guy is interacting now. The first week I had him, he didn't make a peep. He progressed to grunts and now is telling me what for when I take him out of his box. Today for the first time, he totally wing slapped me, stood on his toes(as much as he can) and tried to swell up in a don't mess with me manner. He is bright eyed, pays attention to the other birds, pigs down sunflower seeds like he was born to the manor and each day is progressing toward wellness. There is still much to go. It will be six months or maybe more before that thin skin is hard enough to take much wear and he will have to have it wrapped to keep it safe. How many feathers will grow back is still a big question. And his wing tips are still an unknown. There is still char and dirt all over his body, mixed in with antibiotic ointment that was used the first two weeks before I got him. I try to wash little areas, but some days, he can only tolerate so much so we tend to the worst first. I'll try to update every few weeks, especially when some good progress is visible.

Margaret


----------



## TAWhatley

This is great and happy news, Margaret! Bless you and Jon for this one! I think you are going to have a relatively happy outcome here!

Terry


----------



## Pidgey

Margaret,

Can you give us a detail picture of the bad wing?

Pidgey


----------



## TheSnipes

I'm amazed how good Loverly is doing. Good on you Margaret for your diligent care. From his behavior it sounds like he is not in distress despite his condition. You must be doing everything right for him..you're his guardian angel


----------



## Margarret

Pidgey said:


> Margaret,
> 
> Can you give us a detail picture of the bad wing?
> 
> Pidgey


I'll see if I can get one. Tried to take more yesterday, but he wasn't in a cooperative mood.

M.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady

Such wonderful news! I'm so glad that Loverly is such a fighter! We also have to agree that you are a fighter too, without your love and dedication to 
this pij he never would have survived for even a day. 

Hugs to both of you!


----------



## Margarret

*Wing Pictures*

This shows the top and underside of his right wing. The third one is him all done up for the day in his goopy cream and bandages. The white waxy stuff you see on his wing is silvadene. it is hard to get out from between the feathers and I can only gently wash it so much before he gets very fussy.

M.


----------



## Reti

He is such a sweet bird. I can't even imagine the pain he must have gone through.
The wing doesn't look too bad, I wonder if the flight feathers will grow back though.

Reti


----------



## Rooster2312

You are doing such a great job with this poor bird Margarret.

Continued thoughts and prayers for him.

Lindi


----------



## xxmoxiexx

Wow, it is just amazing what people will do to hurt an animal, what is even more amazing is what people like you will do to help one!
Keep up the good work, you are a real trooper Margarret, i know i would of looked at that bird and felt pretty hopeless. Thanks for never giving up hope for this guy!


----------



## Pidgey

Well, just looking at the wingtip, it might grow feathers back but it's pretty iffy. If so, he obviously can't be released but I think it would be possible to make a small glove for mounting molted primaries that he could wear to fly in the aviary.

Pidgey


----------



## Maggie-NC

Just look at that sweet face and how fine he is looking. I'm thinking all positive thoughts that Loverly will be able to fly and do all the stuff pigeons like to do.

Margaret, God bless you for the hard work you are putting in for this little one.


----------



## Lovebirds

I'm totally blown away by this whole thread. Margaret........you are simply amazing. I'm like Moxie. I would have freaked if I had seen that bird.


----------

